# Timer for 220V 20A Circuit?



## mperkin4 (Nov 21, 2016)

Hi there!

I have an outbuilding for sleeping extra guests at the cottage (a Bunkie in Canadian speak) that I plan to heat with a 240V, 20A heater.  I cannot seem to find a way to ensure that heater is never left on accidentally.  

I was hoping for a mechanical countdown timer to control a construction heater (blast the room with warm air for 60 mins, use a plug-in oil heater the rest of the night).  Countdown timers don't seem to handle 20A on a 240 circuit. 

Another idea was to hookup a 240v heater (even electric baseboards) to a wifi thermostat that I could check to ensure it's off - but this solution doesn't seem to exist yet either. 

Any silver bullet products or alternative ideas that might work?  Thanks!


----------



## bud16415 (Nov 21, 2016)

I would use a countdown timer type device of your choice and have it control a relay capable of turning the 240V heater on and off. All control voltage wants to be 120V or lower.


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 21, 2016)

Do timer clocks for pools control 240V?
And then there's this: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000AY1KKA/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## nealtw (Nov 21, 2016)

https://www.relayspec.com/specs/027351_70ab.pdf

and welcome to the site.


----------



## KULTULZ (Nov 22, 2016)

bud16415 said:


> I would use a countdown timer type device of your choice and have it control a relay capable of turning the 240V heater on and off. All control voltage wants to be 120V or lower.



Below is a diagram. It shows a 30A circuit but can also be 20A. The actual control device can be electronic (shown) or mechanical.


----------



## afjes_2016 (Nov 22, 2016)

I don't know exactly how far the cottage is from your house but if it were me I think I would go with the one that slowndsteady suggested. Reasoning is that in order for the count down timer to activate the heater you must go out of your house and to the cottage each and every time you want to put the heater on. If you use the 2 settings on/off unit you can set it to on and off two different times per 24 hour period. Then if you don't want it to be turning on the heater for any extended period of time you just unplug it-(or shut off the breaker that controls that timer)-NOTE: just be sure that what ever device you use the wiring is correct; proper gauge). I think you may save many steps to and from the cottage. Just my two cents. As I said I don't know you exact situation.


----------



## Snoonyb (Nov 22, 2016)

Have a look at this model that features a 7 day cycle;http://www.intermatic.com/-/media/inriver/6966-8412.ashx/GM40AV Specifications


----------



## Sparky617 (Nov 22, 2016)

Years ago in my first house, I had a timer on the electric water heater.  You could control what hours it ran and what days it ran.  There was also an override switch that you could use if the bunkie is occupied and you want to keep it warm all the time instead of just keeping it from freezing.


----------

